# chewing clothing



## frost_love_bite (May 13, 2008)

My younger rat Possom has a habit of chewing clothing. She has destoryed the inside of the hood on one of my jumpers (it's hers now) and has even chewed a hole in my boyfriends pants. 

I wanted to know if anyone knew a way to stop her from chewing every piece of clothing. Or even why shes doing it.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

my rat loves doing it, he pulls at it and i think he is playing.
I dont know if theres a way o stop them, only to keep them away from stuff you dont want them to chew i guess. 
I give mine any old materials that would be thrown out or go to the 2nd hand shop,
I stick it through the bars of their cage or just put it in the areas they play.
The only way I can see to stop her ruining your things is not let her near the/ keep an eye on her when she is.
Although others may know how to stop her or why she is doing it lol


----------



## frost_love_bite (May 13, 2008)

She only does it when I'm wearing it. Like when she rides in my hood. lol. I only let her ride in my old jumpers now but I was just wondering if there was a way of stopping it. If not meh.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

all my tshirts have air conditioning, courtesy of my ratties. actually, now that i come to think about it, so do my jumpers (sweaters for americans). i dont let it bother me.

just wear old clothes when you have your rats on you.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

yeh thats all i do really. they are just chewers by nature, some people might have ideas to stop it though


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I just don't wear nice clothes when I'm playing with the girls. I have special ratty clothes.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

How about the bitter apple type sprays used to discourage dogs from chewing? 

But check first with someone here who has medical experince, like Jules, or your personal vet- I have no idea if the stuff is safe for rats!

Good luck!
Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

its there nature to chew... you will not be able to break them from chewing


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

my rats have chewed me out of a pair of pants... D: 

They ate the whole seam off the side while I was reading, it was pretty funny though, went tom stand up and the right leg just sorta hung off...


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Mine bit a bit hole into my favorite jeans.  After that I'm more careful about what I'm wearing around them. One time, I left a sweater on the floor too close to their cage. They pulled a bit chunk into their cage and completely destroyed it. But as I see it, it's my fault for leaving it there. That'll teach me!


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

Kenshin likes to bite clothing as well. I just found this out when he bit my sock - with my foot still in it!


----------

